# Rutentransportrohr



## Jungmefoangler (21. Mai 2003)

hat wer ne ahnung wie man sich ein rutentransportrohr baut?
ich werde im herbst nach kanada fliegen und deswegen brauch ich eins.nur ein rohr mit deckel und boden ist ja nicht so das wahre(die ruten fliegen im rohr rum)wie könnte man das anders bauen?danke jetzt schonmal.


----------



## muddyliz (21. Mai 2003)

*Rutenrohr*

Habe mein Rutenrohr aus PVC-Regenabflussrohr gebaut. Wenn du das Rohr 5 cm länger machst als die längste Rute und stopfst oben und unten je 10 cm Schaumstoff hinein, liegt die längste Rute bombenfest. Die anderen Ruten wickelst du einzeln in Noppenfolie ein, dann kann Nichs mehr passieren.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## fjordfisher (25. Mai 2003)

schau mal hier 

stammt aus dem Blinker 05/2003


----------



## Lenzibald (28. Mai 2003)

Ich denke so ein Plastikrohr reicht vollkommen wennst die Ruten noch in Schaumstoff wickelst kann nix passieren. In so ein Rohr passen wenigsten gleich 2 oder 3 Ruten rein.


----------



## Lynx (28. Mai 2003)

@ Jungmefoangler,
nimm aber kein PVC- sondern ein PP-Rohr, die sind nicht so schlagempfindlich.
PVC-Rohre sind hellgrau, PP-Rohre dunkelgrau.


----------



## Mühle (28. Mai 2003)

Habe mir meine Transportrohre für Fliegenruten wie muddyliz gebaut. Völlig ausreichend eigentlich und verglichen mit den Rutenrohren, die es zu kaufen gibt, einfach lächerlich billig.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Micky Finn (2. Juni 2003)

*Pro gekauftes Rohr*

Das mit dem Rutenrohr aus Ablußrohr ist so ne Sache. Es kommt wie bei allem darauf an wie oft du sowas brauchst und was du darin transportierst - einfach ob sich die Investition lohnt.

Ich hab mir vor Jahren ein Bazooka (schwarz mit Tragegriff, Hersteller weiß ich im Moment nicht mehr) zugelegt und hab es nicht bereut. 
Das Teil  hat mich schon auf vielen Reisen begleitet.... es hat nen anständigen Griff sodaß ich es gut tragen kann, aber vor allem all die Grobmotioriker,  die es zwischen Abreise und Zielort in die Finger kriegen. 
Es ist stabil (man kann draufstehen) und wichtig - es rollt durch die Form nicht unkontrolliert davon. (Gepäckband, Autodach in der Pampa oder Rollfeld beim Umladen)
Ganz wichtiger Aspekt, ich krieg es unkomplieziert bei einer Zoll oder Flughafenkontrolle auf und auch wieder schnell und sicher zu. (nix Spaxschrauben oder Paketbandverschuß etc.)
Sicher kann man so ein Teil auch selber bauen, und nur für einen sporadischen Transport lohnt es sich vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man bedenkt was da zum Teile für Werte drin transportiert werden  hab ich für mich ein gutes Gefühl.

Andreas


----------



## actionfish (5. Juni 2003)

*Rutenrohre*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir 3 Rutenrohre aus 150er Abflußrohren gebaut. 
Bei Bedarf gibts ja auch kleinere 100er oder 125er im Baumarkt, Längen sind dabei kein Problem.
Sind orange, sieht freundlicher aus (wie der freundliche Klempner) als eine "Bazooka" im Military-Look, das kann schon Probleme geben... 

Wichtig ist, daß ich einfach & stabil die Böden hinbekomme, ein Stopfendeckel in das dicke einsteckbare Rohrende,
mit Schaumstoff gepolstert, löst das Problem des unteren Bodens vollkommen. 
Mit kleinen Spaxschrauben nochmal im Dichtungswulst gebohrt, gesichert, verklebt, super.

Der obere Verschlußdeckel sollte beweglich und abschließbar sein, hierzu habe ich
einen Verbinder (2* das Einsteckende) und wieder einen Stopfendeckel genommen, 
diese aber mit einem Scharnier und einem aufgesetzten Klappscharnierschloß verbunden. 
Für mich ist der Autoaußentransport auf dem Dachgepäckträger wichtig, und eine Sicherung auf der Fähre oder einem Halt.

Die Verbindung der zweiten Befestigung mit dem aufgesetzten Klappscharnierschloß war ein
wenig kniffelig, hier kann man gut die Unterstützung eines besseren Bastler & Handwerkers gebrauchen,
mit einigem Werkzeug wie Ständerbohrmaschine, Pop-Nietzange und Senkern und Fräsern, da der Stopfendeckel ja noch ins innen glatte Rohr passen soll, 
auch die Ruten keine hervorstehenden Schrauben mögen, man also innen sehr glatt arbeiten muß.
Außen kann man gut mit schraubbaren Metallspannbänder weitere Befestigungs- und Tragepunkte anbinden.

Allzeit Petri Glückauf!


----------

